# Stem cell research - yes/no ?



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

As the title suggests, how do you feel about stem cell research?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I say yes.....reason being it might give interesting results.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I too support research in this field as it would help in finding cure to many genetic and other related diseases of body . Few years ago I heard about a case where a girl was suffering from Thalassemia and due to it she had to go through blood transfusion every month .I can understand what pain that little girl had to suffer through everytime she went through the blood transfusion ,painful pricking of needles ,hospitalization etc. Later Doctors suggested her parents to concieve a second child through which they would obtain the stem cells to cure Thalassemia for their daughter.As suggested during delivery of second child doctors obtained the required stemcells from the baby and cured Thalassemia for their eldest daughter .


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I voted yes. Don't see why not o_o


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Totally for stem cell research

I'm for anything that can potentially give me immortality


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, definitely, the arguments I've read against it always seem pretty rubbish to me.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

dont see anything wrong with these researches... just +


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

1 vote against but no counterargument


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, because Bruce Lipton:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, although I acknowledge that some people may have ethical/moral concerns about it. However, I think the benefits for the human species are huge, and this is certainly something we need to utilise in one form or another.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Aye, pros far, far outweigh the cons.


----------

